# car jointly registered with DMV in my name and in-laws name... Does this work for Uber?



## ExCabbie (Sep 15, 2014)

I've considered trying Uber after being laid of from my job. I have many years of cab driving experience in 3 different cities and the prospect of not having to pay the cab rental fee is very appealing, though I certainly never expected to return to driving at this point in my life.

Unfortunately, my personal car is a few years too old to qualify, and buying one is not an option. My mother in law has a nice 2007 4 door that would work well, and since she doesn't drive it anymore, she's offered to let me use it. Unfortunately, as you all know, Uber only allows cars registered under the driver's name.

The car is currently registered only in my MIL's name, and while I don't think she'd want to sign it over to me, I do think she would add me as a joint registrant on the car.

Would this satisfy Uber's requirement?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't think registration is the requirement, the biggest thing they will look for is Insurance, so as long as they have a name on the insurance policy for the vehicle they are driving, it shouldn't matter who the car is registered to.

If you have to call your insurance to add another name on, don't mention ride-share or Uber, could possibly be dropped if you are caught Ubering with personal insurance.


----------



## ExCabbie (Sep 15, 2014)

Someone on reddit posted an email they claimed was from Uber specifying that "borrowed" cars are not allowed, and that all cars need to be registered in the driver's name. Perhaps I took that seriously when I shouldn't have. Maybe I should contact Uber myself.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

uber x driver in LA


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ExCabbie said:


> Someone on reddit posted an email they claimed was from Uber specifying that "borrowed" cars are not allowed, and that all cars need to be registered in the driver's name. Perhaps I took that seriously when I shouldn't have. Maybe I should contact Uber myself.


@Moofish is exactly correct in his post. The reddit post was prolly in reference to this https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AkE1YKDbhB6Hmg4VQ&sig2=9U39gDl206X7khSnCl3RKw


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Clearly a newbie - uber doesn't care. I had no training. No inspection. Nothing. They just sent a phone after I spent 7 minutes filling out a form.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Clearly a newbie - uber doesn't care. I had no training. No inspection. Nothing. They just sent a phone after I spent 7 minutes filling out a form.


hehe, go uber


----------

